# Battlefield 4 (Xbox 360)



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Is it me or is it after 3 updates already the game is still buggy?


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

I have it on Xbox One, it's still a nightmare now. Yet again I lost all my single player data the other day with one achievement in Tasghar mountains to do, now I can't be arsed to replay the game again for about the third or fourth time. 

Multiplayer isn't much better, still has bugs but at least I don't get chucked back to my home screen every time I enter a game now. 

There is supposed to be another update being released soon and I've no doubt there will be some bugs remaining. I have never known such a half arsed attempt at a game since the spectrum, Amiga era. 

EA are being sued in the states as it's claimed they knew full well how bad it was but boasted it was ace, execs sold their shares the day before it was released, very iffy.


----------

